# Unpaid Empower cooling bill



## Prodigy (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi folks,
I'm totally new here and hope someone can advise. We're moving out of our apartment in two weeks as totally unhappy with the landlord and he wants to increase the rent by 10% which I believe is illegal but we don't have the time to go to RERA courts etc as travel a lot with work.

Anyway, when we moved in, we couldn't connect the aircon as there was 1500 outstanding so the landlord promised to pay this back but of course he never did. Now, we're not expecting to get our deposit back so what we did was to stop paying the Empower bill a couple of months ago and it has now been disconnected. 

Empower of course continue to charge even though the service is disconnected so we work out now that the deposit and the 1500 he owes may just cover the outstanding bills. 

I'm not expecting the landlord to be happy about this as he probably thought our deposit is part of his profit so, the question is, can he do anything about the unpaid empower bills, claiming that the deposit was used instead to fix 'phantom' damage in the flat? I heard police cases can be brought stopping us from travelling?

The crucial point is that the empower bills are under HIS name but obviously the account is linked to the address where we lived for the past year and tenancy contract says we are responsible for all bills.

Apologies for the long note but hope someone can advice


----------

